# Endo scratch before FET?



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

Has anyone had this procedure & any thoughts on how worthwhile it is? I'm booked for FET next month so would do the scratch this month. My clinic says they will do it but that it has no proven effect on success rates, so I'm a bit unsure.


----------



## Flash18 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi

I had two failed fresh cycles. My third was an FET with one embryo. I had the scratch on day 21 of the cycle before and am currently 13 weeks pregnant. I honestly believe it did play a role and my clinic agreed that the success rates do increase.

If I were you I'd go for it! Good luck! 

Xx


----------



## Gabrysia (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Egg, I did have scratch before my FET and I'm pregnant right now, very new and fresh feeling, there was an article a while ago about it in the press that adds few %, I did have also embrio glue, onother few %. All adds up, good luck!


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi, i had the scratch and am now 8 weeks. Clinic said there are no negatives to having the scratch, it assists implantation in some people but not others but definately cannot affect anyone in a negative way. I would say go for it.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi i also had scratch prior to fet and have now a 4 month old baby boy. I also used embryo glue. Good luck xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm hoping to have my embryos transferred tomorrow.

I've had a scratch. 

I also had one with my 3rd IVF and got my first and only BFP but I miscarried which i don't think had anything to do with the scratch.


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey I've done ivf 4 times now and had the scratch on my 3rd and 4th time along with clexane injections (to also improve chances of implantation) and embryo glue too! I don't know whether its one of those things are a mix of all 3 but I have finally got my BFP!!!!! So I deffo think its worth the chance! xxx


----------



## Charlie595 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Egg

I had the scratch with my FET. Unfortunately the cycle wasn't successful but I believe this was more about luck of embryo.  There is no medical evidence but the theory behind it makes sense. I would have it done again The scratch was relatively painless and can't do any harm.


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I had one previously and the cycle didn't work. I found it a very painful procedure too.

I think the theory is that there is a section of uterus that is full of freshly exposed blood vessels to encourage implantation but I'm not sure that I buy it.

Any uterus is the same age come implantation and a healthy placenta should be as capable as any other placenta. I tend to have a thick lining of 17mm+ and my pregnancy managed fine when I got a good embryo so I suppose the required nutrition is in the linig itself rather than requiring fresh blood.

Also, there are other ways to encourage blood flow such as moderate exercise, acupuncture and vibrations. I vibrated my uterus every day from cd1 until I got my BFP, excluding the days between transfer and when implantation should have happened xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Sorry to throw a curveball into the mix but I'm the opposite. On my first fresh cycle I had a scratch which ended in a bfn, and my first FET I had a scratch which also resulted in a bfn. I found the procedure very uncomfortable both times, has something to do with my tilted cervix and they have to do a lot of moving around to get to the right place. My clinic strongly advised I have the scratch for my second FET but I found it so uncomfortable previously that we decided to take the risk and bypass it this time -I got my bfp last Saturday. I am one of the very rare cases where it's a painful procedure -my specialist said she has never experienced someone who is so sensitive! But as I say I'm one of the very very few that get the discomfort -so many ladies on this forum don't feel a thing. Whether the scratches had anything to do with my bfns I don't know -probably not. The stats at my clinic are that a scratch increases your chances, but maybe this time for me it just came down to this embie wanting to stick around. I did use embyro glue though. Hope this helps and hasn't confused you!


----------



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Louise and Rosie for your views.

I am now very confused (not because of you guys, because of my clinic). Advice very much appreciated!

I was told I couldn't have the scratch this month because we had unprotected sex once. I probably should have just lied as the chances I'll get pregnant are vanishingly small but I was honest. They didn't tell me at the beginning of the cycle when it could have helped, even though I asked about it at the start of the cycle. Grrr. Took ages to get back to me, But we are where we are.

So now I can either go ahead with FET next month - no scratch - or delay a month and have the scratch. The scratch and embryo glue options were something I raised with the clinic (as a result of reading this forum) - was not mentioned at my expensive consultation in January. After I asked I got one email saying that it makes no difference, and just the other day got an email saying it does increase success in woman with previous failed IVFs (i.e. Me). 

This whole thing has made me upset with the clinic, but they have our frosties. I really wanted to go this next cycle, but obviously also want to do everything possible to increase chances. Plus, i had a uterine biopsy before and that did hurt a lot and for about a week after, so wonder if that means i'll find the scratch painful too? Although, am happy to have a little pain if it helps. 

So, what should I do? Feel a bit demoralised.


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Egg1234 -it sounds like you're getting mixed messages from the clinic which just creates extra stress on top of this already stressful situation -I feel for you and understand in a small way as I do feel that sometimes the communication from my clinic is less than adequate.

I guess your clinic is being cautious 'just incase' -as you never know, so I can understand why they're saying that if you want a scratch you should wait until the next month. 

I was told by my clinic that the scratch increased your chances and they strongly advised I have it, but as I said in my earlier message it didn't make any difference to my two failed cycles, and when I didn't have one I got a bfp, so....

Its a really rough decision to make, as more women seem to have got bfps having had a scratch, so I guess you have to look at the majority. And since you've had a failed cycle without a scratch then maybe its worth waiting.

Or you could bypass the scratch and just have the glue this cycle? Easy for me to suggest this as that is what I did (and I got my bfp), but if you don't want to wait and you've mentally prepared yourself for this cycle then maybe you should go for it. 

I hope this helps in a small way -its such an emotional time and decisions such as this are a big deal as you want to increase your chances as much as possible, but there are so many elements that come together leading up to and during a transfer -a scratch is a small part of it...

Good luck and let me know what you decide xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Egg I am so sorry you are getting these mixed messages. I was also told by my clinic as well as my gynaecologist that there were no studies showing that the scratch improved success rates in women undergoing fets. But I decided to go ahead with it as i had nothing to lose. I don't know if the scratch and glue contributed to my pregnancy but I will definitely have them again in my next fet cycle. 

The important thing is that whatever you decide you have no regrets later. Best of luck with your decision xxx


----------



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

So, I think I'm leaning toward having the scratch. I do feel bad about my frosties being frozen for so long and just want to get them in there but the doctor who said it made a difference in woman with previous failed IVF was one I find to be competent. It may be that that statistics are such that if you take all women then it doesn't increase the chances but if you only look at women with previous failed IVFs it does. I suppose what I'm saying is both doctors could be right. 

Yes, the communication with the clinic is not good, but I have found it better when actually in a cycle so I suppose they are prioritising. 

Please reassure me that my frosties being frozen for an additional month won't make any difference...........feeling quite sad at the moment


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Egg I don't think you should worry. After all you will only be delaying cycle by a month. It won't make much of a difference.


----------



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

Am booked in for the scratch on the 10th. I can feel my pelvis contracting in anticipation of the pain (had a uterine biopsy before and it hurt!) but fingers crossed it does the trick! Actually feel pretty good now I know what I'm doing. Keep all your fingers and toes crossed that my FET the next cycle (am doing natural cycle FET) works. I know it's probably a long shot but....i just am hoping and hoping my dreams will come true a second time. (And dd will get a much wanted sibling) 

Thanks for all the advice


----------

